# Address being used for CU



## Worriedman (7 Aug 2019)

My partners mother is using our address for a credit union  loan that is heavily in arrears . Does this have any consequence to ourselves?


----------



## so-crates (7 Aug 2019)

I assume the loan is in her name? Does your partner have the same name as her (i.e they are both Mary Murphy or something like that)

It may be worth your while getting your credit report(s) to see what is on them. There are two, the Central Bank system ([broken link removed])
and the Irish Credit Bureau ([broken link removed])

Is there a reasonable reason why your address is being used or is she taking advantage?


----------



## Worriedman (7 Aug 2019)

Just same surname. reason is don't want people at home to see letters from the loan. I never thought it would effect our credit rating as it is in her name.


----------



## cremeegg (7 Aug 2019)

Worriedman said:


> My partners mother is using our address for a credit union  loan that is heavily in arrears . Does this have any consequence to ourselves?



AFAIK. The banks credit approval processes are private. If a bank were aware of a CU loan in arrears at a particular address, I suspect this would make them less likely to issue any future loan to a person at that address. I doubt the surname would matter. The question that would link you to the loan in arrears is more likely to be, "how long have you lived at that address"


----------



## Worriedman (7 Aug 2019)

If I get her to change her address then will that solve the problem


----------

